# barryd next van???



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This should set your pulse racing then Barryd.

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/HYMER-Integr...482634?hash=item1a153d358a:g:PakAAOSwnNBXXWo1


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I think we considered one of them for a bit but deemed them too small and no Luton means no where to put two folding bikes and a Kayak. 800kg payload though? Never thought they were as much as that.

Thanks for the link


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would you get a tag axle van into your parking spot? no weight issues then.

Autotrail Cheyennes are uber nice too, not sure if they do a rear lounge though .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOTRAIL...888902?hash=item3f61364f86:g:4KcAAOSw7n9XEjtX

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOTRAIL...700753?hash=item2cae3b9291:g:PNQAAOSwtJZXUC2V

No idea of your budget so maybe too rich for you, deffo for us


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You would think there would be no problem with weight on a tag Kev but there was someone on here a while back with one that did indeed have a payload issue.

They would fit on the drive providing they are no wider than the current van. If I was going to spend that much I would wait and get a Swift Esprit with an overhead cab if I can find one ever as the payload is huge and its only a single axle on an Alko with a short overhang.

I dont really want a tag to be honest. Just a tad too long but I wouldnt dismiss it completely. The old shape Autotrails just a couple of years younger than them are nearly £10K cheaper.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suppose you mean a Swift Espirit 496 then Barry.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I suppose you mean a Swift Espirit 496 then Barry.
> 
> cabby


Yes if you can find one with an overcab that is. This is the only one I can find on the net right now. https://www.gumtree.com/p/campervans-motorhomes/2014-swift-esprit-496/1165846163

Still a bit new and pricey though but nearly a ton of payload and ticks all the boxes apart from it being possibly too wide to fit on our drive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yes if you can find one with an overcab that is. This is the only one I can find on the net right now. https://www.gumtree.com/p/campervans-motorhomes/2014-swift-esprit-496/1165846163
> 
> Still a bit new and pricey though but nearly a ton of payload and ticks all the boxes apart from it being possibly too wide to fit on our drive.


Ha ha, I thought it had two dinettes at first, but what a awfully boring interior, looks very plasticy and fragile to me, overhang isn't that short though.

One of these would solve the weight problem, don't know if you'd consider them though.






http://www.cruiserlift.com/swivelwheel.html

http://www.armitagetrailers.com/biketrailers.htm

http://smarttrailers.com/

http://www.easylifter.co.uk/hydra-trail.htm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have had some dealings with Webbs when we bought our second van. Very pleased with them and never seen any complaints on here about them.

cabby

As Kev said lots of plastic.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I would have to see one in the flesh to pass judgement really. I Wont have a trailer of any description Kev.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yes I think we considered one of them for a bit but deemed them too small and no Luton means no where to put two folding bikes and a Kayak. 800kg payload though? Never thought they were as much as that.
> 
> Thanks for the link


Do you really fit two folding bikes into a Luton? Wow!

This is a much pleasanter topic than wrestling and worrying about In or Out and what happens next. All very dire. I could play the game of Barry's next van all day long.

Sal


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There was one for sale 2014 model on the I,O.W £39,995.

cabby

I see some models have the transverse double bed at the back, but the dinette suffers then, shame. 
The layout you want Barry is the same as our 1996 Swift Royale 635.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Do you really fit two folding bikes into a Luton? Wow!
> 
> This is a much pleasanter topic than wrestling and worrying about In or Out and what happens next. All very dire. I could play the game of Barry's next van all day long.
> 
> Sal


Yep. Although I have yet to try and get the two folding mountain bike and the Kayak up there. Last year we had the two bikes and the dinghy and it was a tight squeeze but the Kayak rolls up a bit fatter.  I might need to rearrange how I put them up there but I think they will fit.

Thats why the current layout is so important. I know over cabs are going out of fashion but when you want a rear lounge and a scooter rack there really is no other way. Plus the weight up front counter balances the scooter on the back and the shorter overhang on the Alko chassis reduces the lever effect and improves handling.

When we first set off in Hank in 2008 it was all over the place but now I have it off to a tee and perfectly balanced.

Just need to replicate that in a new van.

Mind you the way things are going we are never going to get away. Mrs D is outside right now sorting the van out and we were supposed to be away this weekend but now I have to meet a King (long story) and got a load of work to do next week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well I would have to see one in the flesh to pass judgement really. I Wont have a trailer of any description Kev.


Yeah know what you mean, but I might have one of those simply because I view it as a bike rack but with support wheels, so no jack knifing, my concern would be what appear to be a total lack of suspension on the "jockey" wheels.

You might be better off with a race truck


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill get something sorted eventually. Looks like Hank will be around for this summer at least as Spring is probably the best time to sell. Will keep looking though. Just dont want to end up with two vans. . My plan was to sell first and look in earnest.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yep. Although I have yet to try and get the two folding mountain bike and the Kayak up there. Last year we had the two bikes and the dinghy and it was a tight squeeze but the Kayak rolls up a bit fatter.  I might need to rearrange how I put them up there but I think they will fit.
> 
> Thats why the current layout is so important. I know over cabs are going out of fashion but when you want a rear lounge and a scooter rack there really is no other way. Plus the weight up front counter balances the scooter on the back and the shorter overhang on the Alko chassis reduces the lever effect and improves handling.
> 
> ...


I really thought you were joking. I had no idea that there was sufficient room in a Luton for folding bikes, let alone a kayak. Meantime you must eat your spinach because the bikes are heavy and lutons are high.

Sounds to me that the layout of your current van suits you both to a T. Why don't you keep Hank?

Sal


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We originally wanted a rear lounge but needed the storage of a decent sized garage. We went for an L shaped lounge upfront and now want to change to an L shaped lounge panel van but are struggling to find one.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

MyGalSal said:


> I really thought you were joking. I had no idea that there was sufficient room in a Luton for folding bikes, let alone a kayak. Meantime you must eat your spinach because the bikes are heavy and lutons are high.
> 
> Sounds to me that the layout of your current van suits you both to a T. *Why don't you keep Hank?*
> 
> Sal


'Cos Hank is knackered and falling to bits Barry has bust everything and can't get parts. Hank is held together with Velcro, sellotape and BluTak. The cushions have been beaten to a pulp by Barry's fat butt, and the fragrant MrsD's rear has nowhere comfortable to recline.

I know this stuff 'cos I've sat at Hank's table and it's like sitting on a plank.

However, at an asking price of £29,999 Hank is a steal for some mug lucky punter, eh Barry?:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Think the 2 needs to be a 0 though


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> I really thought you were joking. I had no idea that there was sufficient room in a Luton for folding bikes, let alone a kayak. Meantime you must eat your spinach because the bikes are heavy and lutons are high.
> 
> Sounds to me that the layout of your current van suits you both to a T. Why don't you keep Hank?
> 
> Sal


Loads of room up there. Its officially a double berth so plenty of storage space. I was a little worried about putting so much weight high up but as said it seems to balance it well and its been hauled up the highest passes and twistiest roads in Europe so I just take it anywhere now. 

Im not really sure why manufacturers started dropping the Luton cab to be honest unless it just became unfashionable but personally I prefer the quiff of the front over head cab over these new low profile vans.  Seems a shame to lose a berth and storage space.

That would worry be about an A class as well as our bikes, Kayaks and a blooming scooter will all be at the back. Some members on here with coach builds though (mention no names) have still managed to pull wheelies in their vans with a scooter on and end up with the back end in a ditch. :shock:

As for Hinge and Bracket up above (Tugbloat and motorhomeKev) they are only jealous cos my van is a veteran and better than both of there's put together (well especially now Kev hasnt got one) 

Yes indeed I did invite Tuggers, Sandra and Albert over to Hank for Dinner and entertainment in the Lake District and I seem to remember them all being able to fit perfectly well around the table and all commenting on how much room there was inside.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Jezport said:


> We originally wanted a rear lounge but needed the storage of a decent sized garage. We went for an L shaped lounge upfront and now want to change to an L shaped lounge panel van but are struggling to find one.


Only L- shaped lounge PVC I can think of is a Murvi Morello - not that I have looked in that many.

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

How about a refurb? Cost less than changing vans and you would still have your beloved Luton and layout?

Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> How about a refurb? Cost less than changing vans and you would still have your beloved Luton and layout?
> 
> Sal


Is that directed at me Sal? You mean keep Hank and refit it?

To be honest its spot on inside and everything works (despite what Hinge and Bracket say).

The rear lounge bed is the most comfy and largest ive been on and everything works most of the time. Water system was upgraded as was the gas fire. Gaslow, Satellite, solar etc.

Its mainly the age now that worries me as parts are always a pain to get. Had to have new sills put on the front recently and one had to be specially made as you cannot get them anymore.

It would be a great van for someone starting out but Im thinking of the next ten or maybe even twenty years now and right not the old 640's are fetching very good money.

Im just not as relaxed driving it anymore in case something does go wrong and I have a nightmare getting it sorted a thousand miles from the UK.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

barryd said:


> Is that directed at me Sal? You mean keep Hank and refit it?
> 
> To be honest its spot on inside and everything works (despite what Hinge and Bracket say).
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't like to mention your knees specifically but ......
Hmm yes, I see what you mean. Forget the van refurb. You need something newer to see you through the next twenty years. 😉

Sal


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Due to the way you must treat your vans, you had better buy a proper tank then Barry.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


By the way you are loosing the plot Barry as you have the wrong pair listed as hinge and bracket.Still as a remain I can understand the worry and strain you have been having over the past few weeks.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Only L- shaped lounge PVC I can think of is a Murvi Morello - not that I have looked in that many.
> 
> Sal


Need rear storage so no go. The old Globecar family scout L was ok but its been discontinued and there's not many out there


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Due to the way you must treat your vans, you had better buy a proper tank then Barry.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby
> 
> By the way you are loosing the plot Barry as you have the wrong pair listed as hinge and bracket.Still as a remain I can understand the worry and strain you have been having over the past few weeks.


The thing is though Cabby ive done 60000 miles in that van. Most of it up mountains and over long trips. Its had some proper use. I reckon (not all but some) there are a lot motorhomes that trundle back and forth a few times a year to a CC site or maybe a month in the Dordogne.

If I could go back to when we first got it I would buy the exact same van again. Its been brilliant and I just think the daft things that break would probably break on any van if it was used like ours.

Tank is a good idea.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I have read many of your exploits:grin2::grin2:, shared your anguish at the untimely problems.:wink2::wink2:May you enjoy many more.No not the problems.:laugh:

cabby


----------

